#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: عدم باز شدن عکس های ریکاوری شده از هارد اکسترنال

## 3r4n

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم
یه هارد اکسترنال مشتری آورده که یه سری عکس حذف کرده، با برنامه ریکاوری مای فایل عکس ها رو پیدا میکنه ولی ذخیره که میکنم باز نمیشن، تمامی عکس ها 5-6 مگابایت حجم دارند ولی با ACD یا فتوشاب ... باز نمیشوند!!!
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید!

----------

*Alibeh64*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Newman1

در اصل tombnail عکسها ریکاوری میشن سعی کن پسوند فایلهارو به jpg تبدیل کنی باز میشن

----------

*yasersh74*

----------


## 3r4n

> در اصل tombnail عکسها ریکاوری میشن سعی کن پسوند فایلهارو به jpg تبدیل کنی باز میشن


پسوند فایل ها jpg  هست، با اینحال به bmp تبدیل کردم ، در هر دو صورت باز نمیشن

----------


## دیوانه3

درودبله این مشکلوبنده ام داشتم معمولا  یسری تصاویرخراب میشن وقابل گشودن نخواهدبود.

----------

*3r4n*,*mehran76gh*

----------


## mohssen

توی همون برنامه ریکاوری اگه بازشون میکنه قبل بازیافت شات بگیر

----------

*mehran76gh*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## ali m.g

سلام . با نرم افزار ریکاوری کاملتر و انحصاری تر امتحان کنید  . نرم افزارهای اسیستنت ها معمولا این مشکلات را دارند
کاملتر و انحصاری تر

----------

*3r4n*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------

